# Chinese Fried Rice



## Esenthiel (Aug 20, 2004)

I always seem to have a problem cooking this. The rice usually comes out too fluffy or too dry. Does anyone have a method of theirs for cooking this dish to perfection?


----------



## Jermosh (Aug 24, 2004)

Esenthiel said:
			
		

> I always seem to have a problem cooking this. The rice usually comes out too fluffy or too dry. Does anyone have a method of theirs for cooking this dish to perfection?



Make sure it is well rinsed in cold water before cooking, then refrigerate it overnight before you make the stirfry. Also break it up to its kernals.


----------



## ironchef (Aug 24, 2004)

Long grain rice like Jasmine rice works a lot better than medium or short grain rice, which will have more of a tendancy to become mushy. If your fried rice is too dry, just add some soy sauce, hoisin sauce, or oyster sauce. Also, when doing any type of Chinese stir frying, you need to make sure that your pan or wok is super hot. The oil should be smoking before you start frying and you need to keep the temp. on high throughout the cooking process.


----------



## Esenthiel (Aug 24, 2004)

thanks for the tips, need to get some long grain rice and try it again.


----------



## AllenOK (Aug 30, 2004)

Basic Chinese Fried Rice
Yields:  1 – 2 servings

	I know, this isn’t truly Chinese, it’s actually American in origin.  But, it tastes good, and all the Chinese restaurants here serve this or a version thereof.

2 T peanut oil
1 egg, beaten
3 – 4 oz meat of your choice, julienned, such as beef cutlets, pork cutlets, chicken thighs, etc.; or, peeled, deveined shrimp, or lump crabmeat
1 T dark soy
1 T dry sherry or sake
1 t minced garlic
1 t minced gingerroot
2 T chopped onions
2 T chopped green onions
2 T sliced carrots, on a bias
2 T peas, or snow peas
2 shiitake mushrooms
3 – 4 c cooked, COLD rice
salt and pepper to taste

	In a small saucepan, rehydrate the shiitake mushrooms in a small amount of boiling water for about 5 – 10 minutes.  Julienne the meat, and marinate the meat with the soy, sherry/sake, garlic, and gingerroot.  Combine the onions, green onions, carrots, and peas.  Squeeze all the liquid from the mushrooms.  Place the mushroom liquid back on the stove, and reduce until almost dry.  Add to the marinade.  Shred the mushrooms, and add to the vegetables.  Heat a wok or skillet just until it starts to smoke.  Add the oil.  Once the oil starts to smoke, add the egg and quickly scramble it.  Add the meat, garlic, and ginger, reserving the marinade.  Stir for 30 seconds.  Add the vegetables, and stir for about a minute.  Add the reserved liquids, stir, and cover.  Steam for 1 minute.  Add the rice, salt and pepper.  Stir.  What you should have just as you add the rice, the liquid from the marinade should just be evaporating, leaving a dark, sticky goo.  The condensed moisture from the rice will deglaze this “fond”, as the French call it, and turn the rice a light brownish-tan color.  Once the rice has completely turned color, is heated throughout, and starts to stick, then it’s done.  This entire dish should only take about 5 minutes to cook, start to finish.  Pour the rice into a serving bowl and enjoy as an entrée, or as part of a larger meal with several other dishes.


----------



## Yakuta (Sep 10, 2004)

*Pre cooked rice is key*

Cook the rice a day ahead and let it cool in the refrigerator.  Then you can add whatever ingredients you want and lastly add the cold rice ( I normally like to break it with my clean hands before adding it to a saute pan).


----------

